#ubuntu-qt 2018-04-23
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- Unapproved: pyqt5 (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.10.1+dfsg-1ubuntu1 => 5.10.1+dfsg-1ubuntu2] (kubuntu, qt5) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- Unapproved: accepted pyqt5 [sync] (bionic-proposed) [5.10.1+dfsg-1ubuntu2]
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @mitya57 Was that you? :)
<lubot> <mitya57> Yes :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> \o/
#ubuntu-qt 2018-04-26
<djamal> when i compiled program with make command
<djamal> <djamal>  i get Some of the required modules (linux:!android|win32-msvc2013:!winrt|win32-msvc2015:!winrt|osx|win32-g++*) are not available.
#ubuntu-qt 2018-04-27
<djamal> how can i install appman from git repository
<lubot2> <acheronuk> going to want this backpprted if we do 5.10 https://bugreports.qt.io/browse/QTBUG-66443
<lubot2> <acheronuk> fixes crash in krunner apparently
<lubot2> <mitya57> I think we'll better do 5.11 without the intermediate step.
<lubot2> <acheronuk> @mitya57, when is 5.11 out?
<lubot2> <mitya57> End of May / beginning of June
<lubot2> https://wiki.qt.io/Qt_5.11_Release
<lubot2> <acheronuk> I ask as plasma 5.13 out 12th June needs 5.10 or greater
<lubot2> <mitya57> Ok, I don't mind shipping 5.10 before June then. Noted your patch :)
<lubot2> <acheronuk> Ok. I was hoping to build the 5.13 beta for testers (out 17th May). not in archive nessessarily, but it would be better if I didn't have to PPA build new Qt and plasma
<lubot2> <acheronuk> but we shall see what timing permits :)
<lubot2> <acheronuk> lets just hope we don't have another spectre/meltdown when 18.10 opens for development!
<djamal> i need help to install appman
<mitya57> djamal: this channel is for development, not for user support. Please try #ubuntu.
<djamal> appman is qt application manager
<mitya57> Oh, from the automotive suite. I think it is just not packaged.
<djamal> what do you mean
<djamal> mitya57: plz sen me link with appman prepared
<mitya57> I mean you cannot install it in Ubuntu unless you build it from source yourself.
<djamal> mitya57: i spend a whole day trying to compile it can you help me
<mitya57> This is still the wrong channel for such questions, but please ask it.
<djamal> i clone appman repository and i run qmake and make i get this output
<djamal> https://pastebin.com/D27rbQwK
<mitya57> > Project ERROR: Unknown module(s) in QT: qml-private
<mitya57> If you had our build of Qt, I would recommend you installing qtdeclarative5-private-dev package. But you seem to have a custom installation, so you need to get these private headers via some other means.
<djamal> custom installation?
<mitya57> Yes, according to your log you have Qt in /opt/Qt5.10.1/, which is not the Ubuntu package.
<djamal> i download it
<djamal> and install it manually
<djamal> <mitya57: yes it is working thanks a lot
<djamal> but i got this g++: internal compiler error: Segmentation fault (program cc1plus)
<lubot2> <mitya57> This is a very tricky error, and there is no universal advice. Try changing compiler options, compiler version, or get a minimal example and report a bug.
<djamal> lubot2: how can i get minimal example
<lisandro> @mitya57 djamal has been trying to solve this all day. I ended up compiling it myself, but he was gone
<lisandro> whatever taht is it uses qtbase  and declarative's private headers
<lisandro> I think it's a kind of qml app loader
#ubuntu-qt 2018-04-29
<lubot2> <acheronuk> seems qtdatavis3d never made it for bionic @tsimonq2 ? I grabbed the WIP debian packaging, and built it for KCI repo anyway
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> OK
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> Qool
#ubuntu-qt 2020-04-23
<lubot> <RikMills> @mitya57 20.04 is out. Thank you for all the work and help on Qt!
<lubot> <mitya57> Thanks to you too, you did/do more for Ubuntu than me :)
<lubot> <mitya57> I didn't have much time for 5.14.2 yet (only uploaded qtbase so far), but I will get to it sooner or later.
<lubot> <RikMills> @mitya57 [I didn't have much time for 5.14.2 yet (only uploaded qtbase so far), but I will …], Plasma 5.19 beta is 14th May. Would be nice to have 5.14 to build that, but what happens happens!
<lubot> <mitya57> Ack
<lisandro> I haven't been able to help either :-(
<valorie> we're all volunteers and do what we can
<valorie> tsimonq2 said he was feeling better, so maybe it can be done
<valorie> in any case, this is the day for celebration
<valorie> tomorrow is soon enough for "back to work"
<valorie> 20.04 is flawless so far for me
<valorie> :-)
#ubuntu-qt 2020-04-25
<lisandro> oh, I even didn't read he was not ok :(
<RikMills> teenager, drama, angst...
<RikMills> seriously though, we all get some difficult times
<lisandro> sure thing
